

Dreaming? or doable? - dohtem

I am not a hacker, and I'm definitely not a computer geek.  As I was growing up, I didn't have the resource to learn programming, and explore what I really wanted to pursue as my career.  I have kept up with technology by consistently reading magazines, watching startup conference online, and recently my new great resource HN!<p>Let me get to the point… I have several ideas (10+) written out with marketing strategy, target market and such in business plan format, which I studied business in college.  Some of these ideas were written about 5 years ago, and now I see similar ideas having huge success, example: Garage band.  At the time it was all about myspace rather than using iPhone for music scene thus my idea was based on using myspace rather than iOS app.  I have never shown or discussed this business idea and plan with anyone, yes it's collecting dust in my office.  I have many ideas still collecting dust and still coming up with more day by day.<p>I would like to discuss and show my ideas but short tech knowledge puts me at a limitation, I do not know how to assemble a team because I have no clue which staff is needed to complete certain tasks…  (Software Engineer? Computer Scientist? Backend software developer? Front end specialist?)<p>I'd like to show some of my business plans to someone to find out the first step to bring this idea as a product rather than just an idea seating in my office rotting and collecting dust…   I just want to find out whether I'm living in fantasy world or if the idea is doable and have potential… Any suggestion who I should contact or what would be the first step?
======
sadow
Read this: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/03/for-the-single-founder-
who-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/03/for-the-single-founder-who-cant-
code/)

A year ago, I posted similar things on HN about collaborating with technical
folks to bring my ideas to fruition and received a variety of responses. Some
wanted to learn more and help, others not so much. So far, the ones below are
cordial, but you'll get a slew of hackers telling you that you're "not trying
hard enough if you don't learn to hack and do it yourself."

That article does the best job, I believe, in summing up what actionable steps
you can be taking. You're not going to be a software engineer, and frankly,
it's a bad use of the talents you have to try. But, there is an incredible
amount of value in learning a little bit about code, being able to prototype -
or at least mock-up - something, and most importantly, understanding what
makes engineers tick. People are inspired by the idea of building great things
- what you need to do is learn how to communicate your vision.

So, that's my advice; I'd recommend the article as a guide to get started. Now
(warning) here's my editorial:

We "non-technical" folks have been overwhelmed by the rhetoric about how "if
you can't hack, you can't add value." Give me a break. If it were all about
coding, the 99% of failed start-ups would have succeeded. I see so many
"projects" and "businesses" run by hackers who, typically out of pride, ignore
the most basic "non-technical" principles that could have brought them
success.

Yet, where WE fail as non-technical folks, is by behaving in EXACTLY THE SAME
WAY, failing to appreciate the other half. _Hackers are not code monkeys here
to do our bidding and "turn our billion dollar idea into an app."_ The mutual
lack of respect is the problem! Embrace that, and you'll find engineering
PARTNERS you can create magic with.

Turns out, my ideas were solid too, since in the time since, one of them was
launched by Google (where I work - I was uninvolved) and several others have
been piling up on TechCrunch recently with funding. Why didn't I do them? I
realized I was guilty of that lack of understanding of the other half. Since
then, I've learned/am learning functional amounts of Python/JS/HTML/iOS and
have developed an exponentially better understanding of how to collaborate
with engineers. As a result, I believe I am infinitely more prepared to start
a _successful_ business.

~~~
dohtem
Very helpful article... Thank you..

~~~
sadow
My pleasure. Shoot me an e-mail if you want to connect...

------
debacle
Post them all here. We'll tell you which ones suck.

If you're worried about someone stealing your idea, don't.

~~~
dohtem
Always have been... Maybe I should, like Mark Zuckerberg said "Not taking a
risk is biggest risk"

~~~
sadow
I made this mistake. Post your ideas - people who steal them are destined to f
them up.

~~~
Axsuul
Someone is eventually gonna steal your idea anyways.

------
ixacto
I was in a similar position a few months ago. Then I said fuckit, I'm learning
to code. I am definitely not at the level of a $80k/year dev with a BS in CS,
but I can make some thing out of nothing now. Try thenewboston.com/mit
python/stackexchange.

------
wtfami1234
just to let you know...you're not much behind

the "pure" techies are weak on planning and marketing products - you're ahead
of them already.

